# What is the fuel solution for all you 600+whp guys?



## PHiL2 (Dec 6, 2004)

I am trying to put together the fuel system for the gto since its being built next week and I have tried to research this to death and I am just numb at this point. So far the only fuel mod that I have is some new speed inc. rails. I dont want to get into thousands for an entire fuel system and I would like to stay away from a noisy external pump.

Let me know.....


----------



## PHiL2 (Dec 6, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

yo phil you should post the link of your run in your sig like the other forum!


----------

